# Anyone knows some good movies?



## Fimdridil (Jun 25, 2020)

Need something to watch. Some hold travell, climbing or any kind of movie. What is your favorite?

I had no idea in what thread to post this in.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jun 25, 2020)

Blaze is a fantastic movie about Blaze Foley, my friend Alynda plays his sister. It's pretty fantastic, that's her singing @ 1:42 into the trailer. 

Valley Uprising is a pretty rad documentary on climbing. 

Where the Day Takes You is a street kids kinda flick seems like not too many people have seen, that might interest you.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Jun 25, 2020)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> Blaze is a fantastic movie about Blaze Foley, my friend Alynda plays his sister. It's pretty fantastic, that's her singing @ 1:42 into the trailer.
> 
> Valley Uprising is a pretty rad documentary on climbing.
> 
> Where the Day Takes You is a street kids kinda flick seems like not too many people have seen, that might interest you.



OH man I just watched Where the DAy Takes You, i didn't REALLY like it, seems more of drug awareness campaign than a film, sad ending, sad all around, Will Smiths first film though! The wheelchair scene! but hey I think it inspired a lot of youth at that time to not fuck up their lives with heroin, I mean who wants to be thrown in a dumpster by their drug dealer? ) :


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jun 25, 2020)

Yeah I think that one is mostly nostalgic for me, I first watched it when I was 16 just beginning to explore the world of squatting, drug culture, revisiting the idea of hopping on another freight train(did it when I was a little kid and got my ass beat for it) and just kinda exploring street life in general. It definitely isn't a great movie, there's a lot of corny shit intertwined and the soundtrack is fucking atrocious. It just takes me back to 92.


----------



## WanderLost (Jun 25, 2020)

JeroenSub said:


> Need something to watch. Some hold travell, climbing or any kind of movie. What is your favorite?
> 
> I had no idea in what thread to post this in.


Face Off is a fun watch imo. Its about nic cage and john Travolta getting their faces surgically swapped. You really cant go wrong with Face Off lol.
Escape From LA is another one of my favorites too.


----------



## Lamentations (Jun 27, 2020)

A Boy and His Dog and The Postman are good post-apocalyptic films (my favorite genre.)

The Adventures of Baron Munchausen is a great film about a folk legend by surrealist artist Terry Gilliam (he directed Monty Python's Life of Bryan.) Another good film by him is Brazil, a dystopian surrealist piece about a guy who gets his air conditioning fixed for free by a terrorist.

You may have seen this one, but What We Do In the Shadows (the film) is a dark comedy about a group of vampires struggling to be cool and modern.


----------



## Odin (Jun 27, 2020)

The Emperor of the North!! Watch it... you have no choice!

If your talking Nic Cage.... Gone in sixty seconds... of course and the one ... with james bond... alcatraz was it...? do a search ha...

And if your getting high... edward scissor hands... or the lord of the rings... 

okay... good luck now.

::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## whfiv (Jun 27, 2020)

https://topdocumentaryfilms.com/hold-fast/You may have already seen it. But it's good and free!


----------



## Fimdridil (Jun 29, 2020)

Lamentations said:


> A Boy and His Dog and The Postman are good post-apocalyptic films (my favorite genre.)
> 
> The Adventures of Baron Munchausen is a great film about a folk legend by surrealist artist Terry Gilliam (he directed Monty Python's Life of Bryan.) Another good film by him is Brazil, a dystopian surrealist piece about a guy who gets his air conditioning fixed for free by a terrorist.
> 
> You may have seen this one, but What We Do In the Shadows (the film) is a dark comedy about a group of vampires struggling to be cool and modern.



The adventures of Baron Munchausen is probably the best one I've seen in a long time.I loved it dude. Will watch the other ones as well: Enough time haha. Thanks man!


----------



## Lamentations (Jul 14, 2020)

You're welcome. 

Here's kind of a punk movie:


----------



## Shaggy Rogers (Sep 9, 2020)

CLUE, 1985. It's the #1 on my list. Funny, yet very confusing. Best movie of all time to me, seen it thousands of times.


----------



## ali (Sep 9, 2020)

I always enjoy Escape from LA as a light yet cynical take on the city, and America in general. It might be better if you watched Escape from New York first so you know the sort of cheesy action you're signing up for.


----------



## perapeteticSolitude (Nov 30, 2020)

A Serbian film, august underground trilogy, lilo and stitch, kettle kadaver: a taste of blood, passion of the Christ, son of the mask, begotten, baseketball, monster, jacobs ladder, secret of nymh, dude, where’s my car?, the big comfy couch collection, Batman beyond, wedding train, that snuff clip where a dude gets point blanked with an anti aircraft gun and all that’s left are his boots, jumanji, whatever leprechaun where he goes to the hood and the one where he goes to space, any cheesy horror in the hood or space, criminals gone wild, the shitty film adaption of 1984, in decline volume one: it’s worse than you think, the bme pain olympics, hobo with a shotgun, your period and you, soul plane 2


----------



## super good boy (Feb 5, 2021)

Heathers... "cruelly hilarious dark comedy, which became one of the biggest cult classics of the '80s"

Parasite just came out a little while back and it rips. South Korean drama/comedy. "Greed, class discrimination, and a mysterious interloper threaten the newly formed symbiotic relationship between the wealthy Park family and the destitute Kim clan."

I read Hillbilly Elegy and the movie is _almost as good  _"An urgent phone call pulls a Yale Law student back to his Ohio hometown, where he reflects on three generations of family history and his own future."

Parasite 2019 - on Hulu
Heathers 1989 - on Hulu
Hillbilly Elegy 2020 - on Netflix


----------



## Tony G (Feb 6, 2021)

The royal tennibalms my personal fav


----------



## Odin (Feb 6, 2021)

Snatch


----------



## roughdraft (Feb 7, 2021)

a couple of classics that involve traveling as per OP's request

Yojimbo by Akira Kurosawa

The Seventh Seal by Ingmar Bergman

edit: Dead Man by Jim Jarmusch came to mind


----------



## Tengu91 (Feb 7, 2021)

Can't think of anything off the top of my head, but lookmovie.io is a good place to find practically anything. I check their new shit daily and there's always something new or obscure in the lineup.


----------



## Sameer (Feb 8, 2021)

I'm a big fan of John Waters. Always good for a laugh! His movie Pink Flamingos is really funny.


----------



## Bobbas Thomas (Feb 8, 2021)

My favorite movie is Interstellar. Also Just watched Catch Me if You Can and it got me going haha. Check them out if you havent!

Happy travels.


----------



## Bobbas Thomas (Feb 8, 2021)

I have idiocracy, John Carter, the Count of Monte Cristo, V for Vendette, and X-Men all on my computer if you want me to send any of them to you. If you have any way of receiving large files, that is


----------



## Tengu91 (Feb 17, 2021)

Recently watched "The Accountant," a Ben Affleck flick, and it was pretty legit! Much better than I expected.


----------



## Onions (Mar 1, 2021)

From Hell . Not very good but love the name.


----------



## Barf (Mar 16, 2021)

Gutterbug(2019)- on Amazon prime.



On the surface it tells the story of just another street punk, but look past that and it is a tragic story about mental illness, homelessness, and love. I could say more but I don’t wanna spoil it.


----------



## Bobbas Thomas (Mar 17, 2021)

I'm coming back to this thread next time I am trying to think about what movie to watch lol. bookmarked.


----------



## Odin (Mar 20, 2021)

"Fury" was good.


----------



## lochnessless (Mar 21, 2021)

Fimdridil said:


> Need something to watch. Some hold travell, climbing or any kind of movie. What is your favorite?
> 
> I had no idea in what thread to post this in.


Have you ever seen American Honey? I believe its still on netflix... its a pretty raw runaway/wandering/underbelly of America type of movie, it really captivated me. Worth checking out for sure. here's the trailer


----------



## Tony G (Apr 3, 2021)

A street cat named bob its a great movie and the guys real cat is in it


----------

